
Child tracker firm in hack row - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35639545
======
nissehulth
"What we do know right now is that the alleged data breach affected about 0.5%
... "

They know that it affected some of their customers, but still call it "the
alleged breach"?

------
esaym
One must be careful who they work for. Remember the State of Oregon v. Randal
Schwartz case [1]?

Report your security concerns and then get sued for hacking...

[1]
[http://www.lightlink.com/spacenka/fors/](http://www.lightlink.com/spacenka/fors/)

------
Hello71
> "With respect to customer data, no financial information or unencrypted
> password credentials were vulnerable."

sigh.

~~~
mintplant
To be fair, this is a PR release. A non-programmer isn't going to know what
"unhashed password" means.

------
chris_wot
In that case, I'll tell them that they were DoSing me when they visited my
website, because I didn't "authorize" them to access it.

